# sailboat v. trawler



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

I am considering my first large boat-32-36 ft- that I would moor in the Seattle area and sail/motor to the San Juan islands. There are a lot of things that I like about sailboats. However I have reservations about somethings that I would appreciate hearing from the forum about. One thing to keep in mind is that my wife and daughters have never sailed and it is important that they want to go out on the boat on a regular basis. Also my sailing experience is limited to very small day sailers.

1. What I have learned is that in the PS area much of a sailboats time underway is on the engine not the sails.

2. Being in the cabin while underway can be claustrophobic with virtually no ability to enjoy the sights especially if the weather is wet or cold.

3. Being at the helm in cold wet weather is not fun.

4. Manning the sails for changing winds or direction can take a lot of time and make the time on the water much less fun and relaxing.

5. Finally any thoughts on a sailboat compared with a trawler wouldbe appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## jgbpa (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm also very interested in everyones opinion.


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Sounds like you are a "boater" which is to say you want to enjoy yourselves comfortably with minimal effort while on the water. Contrast this with being a "sailor" who wants to manage sails, likes quiet , manage the weather while in the cockpit and is there for the journey, not the destination. Regardless of anyone's opinion, only your preference matters.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

k1vsk said:


> Sounds like you are a "boater" which is to say you want to enjoy yourselves comfortably with minimal effort while on the water. Contrast this with being a "sailor" who wants to manage sails, likes quiet , manage the weather while in the cockpit and is there for the journey, not the destination. Regardless of anyone's opinion, only your preference matters.


Well said, k1vsk! The things that recommend a sailboat are things one has to appreciate first. But they won't win a contest for practicality unless one values fuel savings over all else.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We end up motoring about 50% of the time during the summer, and I sail whenever there is wind. So you are right, unless you enjoy going backwards against the current you will motor quite a bit unless just out daysailing. Your option to all of your concerns is a pilot house sailboat. With inside and outside steering and roller furling headsail and main you can enjoy the best of both worlds IMHO. I've owned PH's for about 20 years here and wouldn't consider anything else. You have 360 degree views from the main salon for those that don't want to be out in the cockpit, good sailing qualities, economical motoring at only a slightly slower speed than a trawler and the ability to sail when you want to. The big difference is in space between a PH and a trawler. For the same length, a trawler must have twice the room of any sailboat so you need to look at some and see which appeals to you more (and the family). I was just on a Nordhavn 62(?) motorsailor and that thing had more room in it than my house, it was enormous (and absolutely beautiful - inside at least  ). The only drawback to a PH is that there aren't that many around so your choices are limited. Good luck on your decision, let us know what you do.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

If you just want to see the course get a golf cart. If you want to play the course get a golf cart and clubs. Sailing is a sport, driving a boat is not.

If you have limited crew you will have to work getting underway and putting the boat to bed, in addition to the time you spend sailing.

As K1 points out what you need to ask yourself, is it about the journey or the destination? A power boater says I can get to point x in 40 minutes and point y in 50 minutes. The sailor just looks at the powerboater and says when I'm on my sailboat I'm already where I want to be.


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

CalypsoP35 said:


> As K1 points out what you need to ask yourself, is it about the journey or the destination? A power boater says I can get to point x in 40 minutes and point y in 50 minutes. The sailor just looks at the powerboater and says when I'm on my sailboat I'm already where I want to be.


That's really it in a nutshell. if you want the boat to be a platform for your sightseeing activities, you'd be happier with a trawler. If you like the activity of sailing a boat and the scenery is a nice-to-have bonus on top of sailing the boat, get a sailboat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Trawler advantages- arguably more room. Arguably higher speed. Arguably simpler to operate. Shallower draft.

Sailboat advantages- lower running cost. More comfortable motion. The silence of sailing.

The higher speed aspect of running a trawler is quickly mitigated by the fact that most trawlers see HUGE increases in fuel consumption if you try to go faster than 8-10 knots. Really, if you're looking at gunkholing, the difference between a sailboat travelling at 6 knots and a trawler travelling at 8 knots is minimal

A pilothouse is a great way to travel in the NW.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I work on power boats and relax on sailboats.... Any questions??


----------



## JimB517 (Feb 12, 2003)

*I've had both*

I've had both so here are a couple of things.

Trawler

more expensive to buy
more expensive to insure
less seaworthy (large windows, etc.)
mine had 39 holes at or below the waterline
more complex machinery
religious zeal required in engine maintenace
most don't track very well in large following seas
reminds me alot of driving a bus
lots of room inside
great view from flybridge
very easy to dock, maneuver (once you get used to it - I had twin engines)
takes much more ground tackle because a lot more windage
goes to windward really, really well
much faster cruises
much less likely to take this boat on a day sail
better fishing platform
300 gallons of diesel is just topping off the tanks.
easy to carry a dinghy

Sailboat

cheaper to buy
redundant get home power (sails or engine)
rolls less, more stable, weight lower
more seaworthy (I'd rather be offshore in 50 knots of air and big waves on a well found sailboat)
more fun just to operate
day sails are fun
slow, quiet, peacefull
more sporty (opportunity to race)
lots more to do on a 12 hour passage (tweak sails, get up spinnaker)
300 gallons of fuel would last 3 years

All in all, I'd say a 40 foot trawler and a 40 foot sailboat would have about the same annual operating costs. The trawler would be in fuel and engine maintenance. The sailboat would be in sails, cordage, blocks, and much less fuel and engine maintenance.

The sailboat would be even more if you raced her.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The stability & roll characteristics of a trawler are worth looking into. In choppy beam seas the trawler will be MUCH more uncomfortable. Operating costs can be similar over the long run, depending on how much you cruise and how much you sail. The fuel is a small part of overall cost of operation.

I'll second the notion that going out for a daysail is fun but going out for a day motor isn't quite the same.

Roller furling makes sail handling pretty easy


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

As others have said, its only your preferences that matter when it comes to enjoying yourself on the water. For me, there is an art and beauty to sailing that isn't there with a powerboat. My wife has never come out and said it but the truth is she might prefer a trawler type power boat, but I plan to sail as long as I find it rewarding and she'll indulge me. If it was a choice between a powerboat and staying on shore, I'd be a powerboater in a minute.

As others have said, I find I'm on a skinny trawler with a stick, more than I'd like, but my available leisure time doesn't allow me to wait for the wind to visit the places I want to go so sometimes I end up motoring. However, there are few things as rewarding as that perfect day where the winds clock perfectly and you sail all day to your planned destination with one tack making the same speed you would under power. Its just an amazing sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You - and your mate - have to really WANT to sail to justify getting a sailboat. WANTING to sail means not minding sitting in the rain some days, dressing for the weather when necessary, and enjoying and being able to abide rougher conditions. 

Here's the major knock on powerboats from what I've seen... those days when the sailing is great and a lot of fun are the same days the trawlers and Searays stay in port because it's too 'rough'. Aside from the obvious speed/running cost differences is the motion and comfort when things get breezed up a bit. Someone prone to motion sickness will likely have it worse with power vs sail.

Sailing in the PNW does indeed include a lot of motoring, esp in summer, esp in Desolation Sound. For many people (and I suspect yourselves) as already mentioned the pilothouse style boat may be the compromise. Nauticat, Fisher, Cooper, Seabird, Fraser and others offered pilothouse style boats that might be just this side of "motorsailor".

With no disrespect, Rusty, you sound like a trawler owner in waiting.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rustyf said:


> I am considering my first large boat-32-36 ft- that I would moor in the Seattle area and sail/motor to the San Juan islands. There are a lot of things that I like about sailboats. However I have reservations about somethings that I would appreciate hearing from the forum about. One thing to keep in mind is that my wife and daughters have never sailed and it is important that they want to go out on the boat on a regular basis. Also my sailing experience is limited to very small day sailers.
> 
> 1. What I have learned is that in the PS area much of a sailboats time underway is on the engine not the sails.
> 
> 2. Being in the cabin while underway can be claustrophobic with virtually no ability to enjoy the sights especially if the weather is wet or cold.


Depends a lot on the boat. Many modern boats have a pretty good view out of the cabin, especially multihulls, deck salon and pilot house designs.



> 3. Being at the helm in cold wet weather is not fun.
> 
> 4. Manning the sails for changing winds or direction can take a lot of time and make the time on the water much less fun and relaxing.


Again, a lot depends on how the boat is designed and equipped.



> 5. Finally any thoughts on a sailboat compared with a trawler wouldbe appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks.


A trawler is more about getting from point A-to-B... a sailboat is more about the journey. The trawler will give you more space, but fewer options in some ways-since you can't sail a motor trawler.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

jrd22 said:


> We end up motoring about 50% of the time during the summer, and I sail whenever there is wind. So you are right, unless you enjoy going backwards against the current you will motor quite a bit unless just out daysailing. Your option to all of your concerns is a pilot house sailboat. With inside and outside steering and roller furling headsail and main you can enjoy the best of both worlds IMHO. I've owned PH's for about 20 years here and wouldn't consider anything else. You have 360 degree views from the main salon for those that don't want to be out in the cockpit, good sailing qualities, economical motoring at only a slightly slower speed than a trawler and the ability to sail when you want to. The big difference is in space between a PH and a trawler. For the same length, a trawler must have twice the room of any sailboat so you need to look at some and see which appeals to you more (and the family). I was just on a Nordhavn 62(?) motorsailor and that thing had more room in it than my house, it was enormous (and absolutely beautiful - inside at least  ). The only drawback to a PH is that there aren't that many around so your choices are limited. Good luck on your decision, let us know what you do.


Tell me about it !!!

The true advantage of sail over power is simply that unutterable joy when you turn the donk off and all you can here is swish of water past the hull. At that moment you realise you could never go power...you could never lose that glorious experience.

Then the wind dies and you end up motoring in a boat that is not designed to motor and the experience is so awful that you sell up, buy a trawler and stick a laser or a hobie on top.

Don't think I havn't thought about cos I have.

Then the wind picks and you wonder how you could have entertained such ludicrous thoughts.

One day I will be seriously old and infirm. Right now I am just in training. When that day comes I will embrace the dark side and buy a multi hul...no no....a stinker. Maybe a multi hull stinker ? Wow how dark side can you get ?  That was for SD's sake.  Sorry.

Seriously..I love being on the water, yes more than I love sailing...if it has to be power then it will be power.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

mind you...there could be a seriously wonderful compromise.....if I had the dosh I probably would......

Bob Perry Design...sadly never built. Much nicer than that ghastly Nerdhavn or the even ghastlier IP motor sailor concept. Perry has also designed another PH/Motor Sailor for Lyman Morse. There is an article on it in this months Sailing which I have not seen but there is a thread on SA.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'm thinking a nauticat, ie a pilot house tpe motor sailer, or one of the older Fisher MS's running around. Also pilot housed. OR< you will need a sailboat with an enclosure potentially, or, heck, Have to agree with faster, and say look at trawler styles. Lots of those around too, a few being made around here as well! 

Edmonds has a number of trawler in the YC here. Camino trolls, a few grand banks. Rangers, American Tugs are a few others that are common here in Edmonds, along with elsewhere around the sound!

Pickup a 48north for sailboats, yachting if you want the local more power oriented freebe rag at any marina, or marine oriented store.

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BITE ME you big fuzzy rat...





tdw said:


> Maybe a multi hull stinker ? Wow how dark side can you get ?  That was for SD's sake.  Sorry.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

FOWL! or is that FOUL!

TD, you double fuzzy rug rat you! this is NOT the "sorry""ignore" thread! So keep that stinkpotish multihull something or other what ever you said for real! 

Ok, back to your regularly scheduled harASSment of folks!LOL

marty


----------



## flatracker (Aug 16, 2009)

*Don't forget*

On a trawler you have the three biggest disadvantages. The cost of fuel, the stink of fuel being burned in large quantities, and the constant noise of the engine. Sailboat is slower, quieter, and should have more easy and comfortable motion.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

For a traditional motor sailor the Nauticats are pretty good albeit expensive but every time I look at one I am disappointed with the pilot house arrangement. If I was seriously considering an NC then it would have to be the more traditional style and it would be on the basis that I'd only ever sail on a reach and motor uphill. The more modern type of NC is undoubtedly a better sailing boat but Oh my..they are not pretty whereas the the Trad series has a solid little shippy trawlerish feeling.

Sorry SD...the BFR was feeling a tad frisky on the weekend. 

JRD's Brewer has for me one of the best PH/DS layouts I've ever seen. Nice boat.

Best compromise I have come across is without doubt the Dehler DS41. Love 'em.



blt2ski said:


> I'm thinking a nauticat, ie a pilot house tpe motor sailer, or one of the older Fisher MS's running around. Also pilot housed. OR< you will need a sailboat with an enclosure potentially, or, heck, Have to agree with faster, and say look at trawler styles. Lots of those around too, a few being made around here as well!
> 
> Edmonds has a number of trawler in the YC here. Camino trolls, a few grand banks. Rangers, American Tugs are a few others that are common here in Edmonds, along with elsewhere around the sound!
> 
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

trawler please i want to keep the contents of my stomach in there now a sailboat emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm memories


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Glad I read this thread! I always wondered what I would like to go boating on if I was to upgrade from my current sailboat or if health impacted my decisions. I always imagined it would be a Trawler, but now I know if/when, it will be a PilotHouse motorsailer. Sure hope I can find one here in the PNW, most folks tend to hang onto them. Amazing the criteria we don't consider until someone else points them out to us. Read some thoughts on Trawlers that either never occurred to me or I just was not aware of.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

HEHE! You guys know I have to comment on this thread!!! 

I put down and lost offers on 2 Nordhavn 46's (one was in Washington) and at least two Kadey Krogen 42's. Got po'd at the process and bought my beloved C400. And for those that think I am a traitor you can bite Sailingdog. HEHE!!

To be clear, a trawler like a Nordhavn, a Cape Horn, and to a lesser extent a Selene or Krogen (IMHO) are absolutely as safe and solid as about any sailboat I can think of or have been on. The Nordhavn 40 went around the world right out of the box. How many sailboats can go around the world right out of the box? Now a Grand Banks, Albin, Marine Trader or some of the other trawlers are not meant for that and would never make it... but they are not meant for that as stated. They are SDisp's and more for coastal and short jaunts.

As a live aboard for a family, I would certainly consider a trawler. They are very roomy. For those of you that do not have kids, let me tell you that kids really eat up a lot of room on a sailboat - more than you can imagine. However, the great drawbakc for trawlers is not in my opinion their fuel consuption (as we do end up motoring all the time and try to avoid going to weather under sail if we can help it), the great drawback is that your entire means of propulsion is based upon a mechanical apparatus that can and will break down. The high end trawlers are failry bullet-proof with a backup (nordhavn carries a wing engine), but that still cannot compare to being able to sail back in to port... assuming you are in a place that you can sail. Because trawler or sailboat, your engine breaks down in the ICW and you are calling Sea Tow. 

If you enjoy getting to a place, anchoring, and exploring in your tender from there, a trawler may be for you. If you enjoy moving around more frequently, enjoy sailing (it is fun), do not mind the many limitations of a sailboat (space, systems access, systems availability, and others), and you cannot get comfortable with the thought you are dependent on a engine (possibly for survival), then a sailboat may be for you.

I bet the OP, who has spent little time on sailboats, will have a hard time convincing the family on a sailboat to that of a WELL MADE trawler (don't buy junk). However, I hope he does. I think sailing forces you to learn seamanship and about boats than a tralwer or any motorboat does. It forces you to learn how to sail, how it works, how to motor (which is very hard in most sailboats, incidentally), etc. In that time, he will learn the effects of tides and wind on docking, he will be more aware of weather and its patters, and he will have a endeavor his kids can learn while they are getting from A:B. 

Unlike much of this forum, I am not at all against well made trawlers. They are great for many people, where I think a sailboat would burn them out. And hey, if it gets you out on the water and gets you spending time with your family one-on-one, who cares what it is? That's all that matters. But don't discount a sailboat until someone has taken you for a sail. It has a way of getting in your blood more than diesel fumes.

All the best,

Brian

PS JRD has spent a lot of time on a N46, IIRC. It would be worth considering his opinion.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

We're not surprised that CD would come out in favor of trawlers, after all, he does own a Catalina...however, I'd point out that we have no evidence that he sails a Catalina...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Rustyf said:


> 2. Being in the cabin while underway can be claustrophobic with virtually no ability to enjoy the sights especially if the weather is wet or cold.
> 
> No claustrophobia here -
> 
> ...


.... and there's always plenty of Sailing Fun for me -


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

DONT TRUST STAN (ChristyLeigh)! HE HAS BEEN SECRETLY DREAMING OF A CATALINA 320. 

I tell ya.... the advice you get on forums sometimes!!! HEHE! You knew I had to razz ya a little, Stan.

Brian


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Cruisingdad said:


> DONT TRUST STAN (ChristyLeigh)! HE HAS BEEN SECRETLY DREAMING OF A CATALINA 320.
> I tell ya.... the advice you get on forums sometimes!!! HEHE! You knew I had to razz ya a little, Stan.
> Brian


Well...... when it comes to Sailing especially .....there are times.... I wish I was on the C320 I traded in (paid for) instead of the NC. Oh ya..... and the other times are when I pay the Monthly Mortgage on the NC  Ya make your choices


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Regardless, my friend, the NC is a beautiful boat. I can see why a mortgage would be worth it!!

Brian


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm currently looking at the same question, along with planning on living aboard.

While powerboats can be faster and have more room, I like the broader functionality of a powered sailboat. I like sailing and I like the fact that I have *two* economical engines.

So, I know I don't want a power boat. 

I'm looking for a pilot house sailboat or something like a Hunter with a great bimini. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

For years, I have always been a Sailboat guy but two years ago we traded up to a 50' powerboat. But something is missing and it's taken me a while to figure it out. The powerboat doesn't stir my soul the way the sailboat did. I used to feel a real connection with 'the universe' when we were sailing - almost like a religious experience. No such connection with the powerboat (although admittedly it's a lot of fun!), it's is up for sale after this summer. Sailboat vs. Trawler? For me, no question, it's a sailboat!


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

It all depends!

As we liveaboard and cruise in our 37' sailboat, I find that about the only difference in a sailboat and a trawler is that the sailboat is under power only 90% of the time. The way we can tell if a sailboat is going somewhere or just messing around is whether the sails are out or not.
Even when are traveling, we spend the majority of our time at anchor or at a marina. Our onboard comforts are very important to us.
We are presently on a moorning bouy in Ft Myers Beach, FL freezing (relative term) and noticing the trawlers around us with their gen-sets running, the heat going and kicking back watching the Olympics.

Hopefully when we head out to Marathon in the next day or so, we'll actually get to sail for a few hours and remind us why we enjoy this so much.

LIke I say, It all depends on your boating needs.

Wm Mayberry
OPTIMYSTIQUE
IP 37-30


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Rusty,

I was away when you posted this thread -- sorry so late chiming in.

Like many of the other sailors who've posted, I would really miss the challenge of working the boat and moving from one destination to another under sail. In the hectic, modern world, full of fast paced conveniences and almost effortless modes of transportation, there is something deeply rejuvenating about ghosting along with wind and sails as your engine. But only you can say whether you hanker for that sort of challenge.

That said, no one enjoys being cold and wet for very long. I've only sailed in the PacNW once, and would love to go back with my family for a charter trip. I admit that the idea of taking that trip in a trawler holds a lot of appeal to me. As long as it had a sailing sailing dinghy in tow, that is!

Even admitting that I'd go with a trawler for charter, I think I'd prefer to _own_ a sailboat if I lived in that area. But I would certainly target the pilothouse variety, or at minimum seek out a design that allowed for a full canvas cockpit enclosure.

This one is bigger than you're looking for, but I toss it out as an example of another pilothouse design:

Pacific Seacraft 40 Pilothouse



Cruisingdad said:


> The Nordhavn 40 went around the world right out of the box. How many sailboats can go around the world right out of the box?


P.S. Incidentally, that little Nordhaven 40 that "went around the world right out of the box" was built by Pacific Seacraft, under contract to Nordhaven.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

tdw said:


>


I just pulled this thread out of the vault because it relates to my current dilemma. I like Bob, I like most of Bob's designs, I like Bob's spirited defense of his designs.....

But this looks like it should have Sig Hansen and an overflowing ashtray at the wheel. That hull looks more suited to king crab than a kingsized berth occupied by a crabby spouse.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

k1vsk said:


> Sounds like you are a "boater" which is to say you want to enjoy yourselves comfortably with minimal effort while on the water. Contrast this with being a "sailor" who wants to manage sails, likes quiet , manage the weather while in the cockpit and is there for the journey, not the destination. Regardless of anyone's opinion, only your preference matters.


^ this


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just bought a CHB trawler . Living and working in SE Alaska your motoring all the time between wind tide , I end up traveling in the wind and fog ,kinda fun .
I miss the sailing aspect and when I can finally retire Ill go back to a sailboat and sandy beaches and heat .
Look for something well loved with a Ford Leman 120 in it 1.5 to 2.0 gal/hr that will get you about 8 knots or so . find a nice deep keel with a hard chine and it will take a lot of weather , rides nice . Buy a speed boat if you have to be some where.
Its cruising , lots of storage ,six four head room . This 34 foot tricabin will sleep six easy . 
Good luck on your journey , lots of choices out there.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Well my Coaster 33 is built along traditional fishing boat lines with an above the water trawler type bow.Her centre cockpit and semi enclosed wheel house-she has two zip in side door panels and back panel-means that when its cold and frosty or snowing you can sail in comfort. It also has a knock out roof panel so if it hits the 80s in the summer you can get the benefit of the great outdoors!
She will happily motor along a 7 knots under power or even better motorsailing with engine and sails or sail pretty well on sails alone.
Weighing in at about 10 tons she is also pretty stable.
Any boat of this variety is in my opinion a great compromise particularly if like me you live in the far north where you can be sailing with snow on the mountains and frost on the deck.We are almost 58 degrees north here in NW Scotland-thats about S. Alaska/Hudsons Bay -its only the Gulf Stream that stops the winter freeze.


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

doesn't playstation have that game ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> I just pulled this thread out of the vault because it relates to my current dilemma. I like Bob, I like most of Bob's designs, I like Bob's spirited defense of his designs.....
> 
> But this looks like it should have Sig Hansen and an overflowing ashtray at the wheel. That hull looks more suited to king crab than a kingsized berth occupied by a crabby spouse.


Hey Jonesy...maybe I was a crabber in a previous incarnation.....

I like most of this boat for its intended purpose. I'd prefer a more 'sailboat' cockpit aft but I'm sure this could be arranged.

In my late years I intend to wash up in Tasmania. Thats about as cold and drizzly as you get in Oz and the idea of that lovely wheelhouse, overflowing ashtray or not, has great appeal.

Early early morning, coffee brewing, bacon sarney ready to scoff and yes I guiltily admit that post breakfast coffee gasper while I potter across Macquarie Harbour (google earth it) in dawns early light.

OK, OK, I could save myself half a million and get a Nauticat.


----------

